# Options for an inset face frame hinge



## sjalloq (29 Aug 2018)

Hi there,

I'm building a cupboard to hide an electrical cabinet and some pipes in a downstairs WC. It has to fit behind the architrave for an existing door so I was hoping to build an inset door within a face frame. I wanted to use Blum hinges but the face frame mounting bracket, 175H5030.21, seems to be a US only item.

What do people in the UK use if trying to get the same effect or what options do I have to try to avoid a door fouling on a protruding piece from the wall?

I've attached drawing if the above doesn't make sense. I'm trying to get the maximum amount of room so want to fit the door front as close to the existing architrave as possible.

Thanks, Shareef.


----------



## MikeG. (29 Aug 2018)

Wouldn't straight forward butt hinges be your best answer?


----------



## Doug71 (29 Aug 2018)

Wow that mounting bracket looks useful, wonder why we don't get it.

Blum do a blind corner hinge but you need a 70mm face frame.

https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/soft-clo ... -391-p.asp

Other then that I guess it's fastening the hinge to the wall or a board on the wall

https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/soft-clo ... et-3-p.asp

Or as Mike suggested good old butt hinges.


----------



## sjalloq (29 Aug 2018)

Thanks both.

Yes, butt hinges would work but would probably be my last resort as I wanted a clean look.

However, that corner hinge looks good as a 70mm face frame is well within reason. If not, and I'm not sure why I didn't think about this before, but I could use a standard hinge in an overlay application but attach a fake face frame around the doors. Pad out the cabinet from the wall and attach a frame around the edge that finishes flush with the overlay doors.


----------

